
A Practical Guide to Correctly Troubleshooting with Traceroute [pdf] - okket
https://www.nanog.org/sites/default/files/tuesday_steenbergen_troublshootingtraceroute_62.49.pdf
======
okket
See also previous discussion from 3 months ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16003544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16003544)
(10 comments)

~~~
dang
Since that submission got significant attention in the last year or so, it
counts as a dupe.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

